# late period after endo scratch?



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm 5 days late and still no period! I had endo scratch this cycle?  Anybody else had experience with this? Xxx


----------



## monkeyface1856 (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't know if this helps but I had a scratch during my hysteroscopy at the end of December and I was late by 6 days. When it came it was light for first two days and then full on.


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you for replying my lovely.  That reassures me it's not just me.  Just wish this whole process was easier! Xxx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi I'm 2 days late after endo scratch and also didn't have any bleeding / spotting at all after it x


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Lilypink hopefully we both get af soon. I'm driving myself and dh nuts! Xxx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Any sign of AF tummy time? Mine has just showed up. Looks like we will be on similar cycles ... Good luck 🍀 x


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi hun really pleased yours af has arrived. I'm still waiting for mine. Can you do an af dance for me please lol! Xxx


----------



## Dobermanlover (Jan 5, 2015)

Does an endo scratch have to be done? Does it hurt


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh I will!! It's so frustrating when your cycles mess up! I always have 28 day cycles & last month for the first time in my life had a 20 day cycle & had to cancel my scratch! 
I hope that AF is on it's way ASAP for you! x

Doberman - I was so so nervous having scratch as I find ET uncomfortable due to a tilted cervix I have to have cervix clamped ( not nice ) but it was absolutely fine - I was shocked at how quick and painless it was 👍 xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

And no it doesn't have to be done, iv had 2 failed cycles with really good embreyos so have implantation failure. Endo scratch is ment to help with implantation and apparently can increase chances by 20% ( so my consultant tells me ) xx


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi hun. I got my period! Soooooo happy! Xxxxx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm so glad for you!!  Looks like we will be on simular cycles 😊 x


----------

